
Enjoying the show, avoiding the flamethrower: life inside Apple - raju
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2009/jan/02/apple-macworld-lookback
======
Herring
He has a very calm & soothing tone of voice which, unfortunately, sets off all
sorts of alarms in my head.

------
bootload
_"... I never had Steve's flamethrower aimed at me, although I came close a
couple of times; all in all, I was close to getting my butt fired three times
– and all three times, I probably would have deserved it. I do know friends
who did. It wasn't always pleasant ..."_

Even if the authenticity of the article ( _I put this down to the "Cult of
Mac"_ ) is questioned you cannot deny the existence of the _"Reality
Distortion Field"_ ~
[http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&s...](http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&story=Reality_Distortion_Field.txt&topic=Reality%20Distortion&sortOrder=Sort%20by%20Date&detail=medium)
You can read more here by Andy Hertzfeld & Co. ~
[http://www.folklore.org/ProjectView.py?project=Macintosh&...](http://www.folklore.org/ProjectView.py?project=Macintosh&topic=Reality%20Distortion&detail=medium)

------
wizlb
If I wanted to read another fluff piece about Apple I could've gone to
wired.com

~~~
catch23
oh come on, it wasn't that bad. At least it wasn't as bad as that darth vader
management secrets article that's also on the front page.

~~~
fallentimes
That was a parody. This appears to be real.

